# Cardiac catheterization



## ruhood (Nov 18, 2009)

Would these be the appropriate codes for the following?:

Diagnostic left heart catheterization with bilateral selective coronary arteriography and left ventriculography done through the right common femoral artery approach with percutaneous closure.

93510
93545-51
93543-51

Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 18, 2009)

Be sure to report 93555-26 and 93556-26 as well for the radiological supervision, interpretation, and report. 

I also don't think that 93545 needs to have the -51 modifier. CPT states 93545 is -51 exempt. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## ruhood (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for your replies.  I see the note about the procedures that are -51 exempt.

I am fairly new to cardiology.  What are the key things to look for in determining which codes to assign?  Is the radiological supervision and interpretation always a part of these procedures?

Can you recommend any good resources for cardiology coding?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 18, 2009)

For the injection procedures done during a cardiac cath you would always report the S/I code to go with the injections. You should only report 93555-26and 93556-26 once for all services the descriptor indicates. 

Let's say that 93540 and 93545 were done. You would only report the 93556-26 once. 

As far as resources, I'm sure there is a lot out there. I'm a big fan of the Cardiology Coding Alert that comes out every month. I also have the 2009 Coding Companion at my desk for Cardiology/Cardiothoracic Surgery/Vascular Surgery. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

